# Good Eats For IBS October Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

We realized that many people will not have seen our Ratatouille recipe (and it's a good one!) from last fall. So, since we are busy putting the final touches on our upcoming cookbook, Soups & Stews (which we're very excited about), we decided to reissue it. Enjoy!Pick up your free monthly recipe here: http://www.goodeatsforibs.com/recipe-October-09.htmLynda,www.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

